# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Искусство Adobe Photoshop

## Stych

*Может кто ваяет на досуге? Выкладываем, советуемся, обсуждаем
*
Я вот помню играл в ogame, то сваял на досуге, только надпись моя, а то подумаете еще))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

есть такое дело, на досуге ковырять фотошоп. вот кой чего из архива. старое всё...

баловался с эффектом прелосмления ч/з стекло

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

это что-то со скайпа

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

это содрал с наклйки из хубабубы

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

мой бывший самолёт

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

он же, типа в полёте

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Прикольно)) Неплохо получается у тебя.))

----------


## Serj_2k

спасип. многое делаю своими способами, не такими мудрёными, как в уроках, например. пожже чё нить ещё выложу. есть картинка эротического плана, но ... нас смотрят и дети.
так как есть цифровой фотик, многие фотки приходицца подправлять. фотошоп в этом весьма помогает ))

----------


## Stych

Один товарищ попросил оценить оставаясь анонимным. Выставляем оценки, может кто что посоветует.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## MOHAPX

Я вот в детстве баловалсо в ФШ:

- эти делал так, чисто поржать
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

а эту делал для своей фирмы:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

*Оптические иллюзии* Скачал на днях в нете. Интересно на досуге посмотреть.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Ссылочка на скачку всех рисунков 	
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Stych

Но попросил он вывесить именно эти)) Может оценишь его творчество?)

----------


## Flash

> У каждого свои понятия оценки творчества - мне лично нравится. Я видил все этапы создания этих и других его работ, видел как он радовался, что у его начинают получатся его замыслы при освоении Photoshop. 
> *Что бы освоить Photoshop надо много читать и еще больше пробывать использовать возможности этого редактора.*


не обязательно читать и смотреть видеоуроки
это как раз таки та программа, которую можно освоить опытным путем

----------


## vova230

Ляпы фотошопа.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_vova230 добавил 09.09.2009 в 20:36_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] *Смотрите уроки по фотошопу.*

----------


## BiZ111

Во, в CS5

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

> это как раз таки та программа, которую можно освоить опытным путем


ну мне, например, тяжеловато было бы без уроков.. не такая это уж и простая программа. как по мне, вряд ли можно освоить все её возможности "опытным путём"

Биз, что именно там "с нуля"? =)

----------


## BiZ111

> Биз, что именно там "с нуля"? =)


 




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Vanya

прикольно 

=
а у кого какие анимации есть?

----------


## Irina

*BiZ111*, класс

----------


## BiZ111

У меня только смайлики всякие извращённые 

вот планетку сделал (версия 1.1. На прошлой тень была слишкой большой ).

----------


## BiZ111

Обновлено. Плюс добавлены б*о*льшие размеры 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]              [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Часики 

1080p
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Сейчас хочу создать один фантастический пейзажик, и населяю его всякой живностью, вот одна из них, пока без имени 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

типа вот так?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Mouse

Не, это естественные животные, а у меня скрещено несколько видов. Надо смотреть в развёрнутом виде(уменьшеная иконка не передаст деталей). Я как создам  картинку - вывешу.

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
смотри - не зарывайся, нынче за любой шаг влево-вправо статью пришьют.
только правильно понимай - что б не было юридической зацепки, что какого - то высокопоставленного козла ты взял - да и оскорбил.

----------


## Mouse

Вот еще один монстрик родился))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Похож ли он на монстра или на винегрет конечностей?

----------


## SDS

*Mouse*, 
а зачем тебе такие - это как морская капуста в пластиковой упаковке,
 в наших лесах у тебя гораздо красивше получается.

----------


## Mouse

Это отдельные компоненты более крупного проекта. Качество может быть не очень, так как много зависит от исходников, а я их долго не выбирал, что нашел, то и соединил. Да и лишняя практика в мантаже не помешает. Тем более, если кому не понравится, то смогу услышать критику -  это помогает совершенствоваться.

----------


## zaraki

нормальный монстрик, кстати а самые первые картинки уже не открываются(

----------

